

Xray-rails: a development tool that reveals your UI's bones - brentd
https://github.com/brentd/xray-rails

======
senthilnayagam
can you do a lightning talk tomorrow at railsconf?

~~~
brentd
Unfortunately I'm not at Railsconf :)

